# Anybody Else Dry?



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Here in my little spot in South Carolina we are toast already. Grass looks awful. If this keeps up we're in trouble. And just last year we had record rainfall.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Dry here (Niagara). 1/2" inch on May 11, 3/10" on June 16.

Some people with corn and bean seed sitting in dry ground for a month.....

Not good.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Getting pretty bad here too. Seen a catfish with a tick on it. 

If I don't get rain by next week, it should be so dry that I'll have to use paperclips to put my stamps on my bills. :huh:

I was just noticing tonight that the pasture is turning brown. The clover, OG, corn, and lespedeza fields all have good color at this time. My corn is @6 foot tall and the leaves are JUST beginning to curl a little. I have got 7/10 this month, so it's not drastic...yet.

73, Mark

First liar never stands a chance.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Very dry here as well....only been two weeks since we had rain but last week was in the mid to upper 90s with a breeze blowing everyday so that dried things out fast. Three weeks ago the ground had plenty of moisture but during the summer we are always only two weeks away from a drought. Many places all around us got a good rain middle of last week but we didn't get a drop.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

East tn
Saw a turtle hitch hiking south 
Hasn't rained on farm for a month
We are in drought conditions


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Dry. And looking dryer.

Gets any drier and I may have to give up the water in my Scotch and water.

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yep, also in the upstate area, getting dry from the start, glad I had a good first cut in may and the top dress did get some rain but not enough... calling for some tomorrow maybe....

Where are you Troy Farmer??? I'm in the Pauline area...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We get lots of little nuisance showers complain about hay getting rained on and things like that and all the crops look very good at this point but we are definitely on behind in rainfall I believe it would only take one week of hot weather to put us in a drought unfortunately we're still not there yet very close


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Yep, also in the upstate area, getting dry from the start, glad I had a good first cut in may and the top dress did get some rain but not enough... calling for some tomorrow maybe....
> 
> Where are you Troy Farmer??? I'm in the Pauline area...


Between Greenwood and McCormick.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting close here, the farm is fine, we get 6 or 7 tenths and everybody around us only seem to get 2 or 3 tenths.

Already seen some corn on the light ground at 8am that was going pineapple, thats their own fault though, worked it into a powder before planting.

I've noticed I've got good alfalfa regrowth on the first fields I made, the OG though is doing nothing.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Hasn't rained in about 3 weeks. Still plenty of ground moisture. Still some wet holes in the fields and seasonal seeps are slowing but still going. Usually can't bushog the wet holes till September but I might be able to get em before weeds set mature seeds for a change


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure how much we got this afternoon, got plenty wet, rain was sideways though, thinking inch and a quarter. Would have preferred a nice slow rain overnight, oh well.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Went from mud to a drought real quick here. Getting about a half an inch a week if lucky since the 3rd week of May. May get real bad because everything was planted in the mud. 10 miles east of me, got 6" in 30 minutes last week.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

dry here too pasture starting to get some brown spots my forage beans are in need of rain bad.calling for rain chances for next few days hope we get some.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

We got about 3 tenths about a week ago. Missed two storms that thumb its nose at us this past week. Latest one was last night. Next chance is tomorrow. Should be cutting within two weeks. Sure would like to have more rain for all that fertilizer I put down.


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

We finally got about 1 1/4" of rain Weds night into yesterday after almost 3 weeks of being dry. Was a much needed rain & kind of a soaker instead of downpour so it soaked in real nice. Hoping all the fields perk back up now. Corn was looking a little shriveled & wasn't looking like we would even get a 2nd cutting of hay (fields haven't been cared for or fertilized in years). Mowed a few acres of pasture last night to bale since nothing is currently in there to keep it ate off.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Very dry here on hill land but just starting to much signs of stress at my field. my field is bottom land so it does a little better. The fish in my pond have ticks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

.24" for month of June so far. Every 50-60% chance has crapped out!

Fantastic hay making weather, best I've seen in years--but no hay--grasses all stopped growing.

Starting to get serious hereabouts. Some guys are drinking dehydrated beer. I'm taking the ice out of my Scotch and water now.

Last few days have been pushing the 100 mark. Got down to 75 last night and I got my long johns out.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was getting pretty dry, ended up with todays rain to over 4" in less than a week, up till then I actually thought for the first time in 3 years everything we planted might still be their at harvest, not now.

Ditches are full, tiles are full, drove around and seen 18-24" tall corn under water.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry mlappin. It is so hard to see all that work to be just washed away.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is tough to have to deal with.....excessive weather in any regard is tough.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Was borderline dry on our high grade gravel, then last night she opened up......2" by this morning. Had hay off before rain came--------amen! Started cutting again at 9 this a.m. One more day of cutting and then getting all in and first crop will be in the books.

Hope they don't raise your property taxes in Indiana........lake frontage! Bummer.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

We got rain today in West Michigan. Possibly more scattered showers tonight.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> Sorry mlappin. It is so hard to see all that work to be just washed away.


More than that, spend a lot of time in early spring fixing gullies, last year was especially brutal, had a years rainfall by August, looks like we'll be planting a bunch more grass waterways. I really hate em, they do work, but are a real pain to farm around.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We had 8.7" in May and come June someone turned off the spigot. We've had 0.4" so far in June. Getting dry very fast. Many folks are in hold mode are far as planting anything else right now. Talk to two guys last week that are going to have to replant their Soybeans. Wife and son are holding off on planting their soybeans and millet for Fall hay.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

Very spotty here in NW Ohio... I live on a limestone ridge and our trees shed leaves quickly in drought conditions. This morning walking to my car there were dead leaves covering the yard if that tells you anything. Baled first cutting on June 1 and that hay only 6" tall now and starting to blossom. Will have to skim it off and hope for some rain to make something decent in August. 10 day looks dry also. Not good


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well looks like in my area, for the month of June a little more than 1 inch (normal rain fall 3.50 inches), that all came at one time (June 15th). The last 40 days that is all that has rained (that you could measure anyhow, got a couple of sprinkles where you could count the drops per square foot).

By 9 am, looks like pineapple plantations around me, the soybeans are spotty, because some have not even germinated yet in some areas of the local fields.

Think I seen a frog along the road holding up a sign "will vote for Hilary for free water, just like the other people in Flint". Even the fish in Flint are back to using the Flint River water for bathing, it's so dry. If two of my cows drink out of my creek at the same time, the flow reverses almost.

My second cutting is budding out, about 6-12 inches shorter than normal.  Think I might just cut, hope for some liquid sunshine for a better 3rd cutting.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is so dry here(and hot) that I mowed some spring planted first cutting Wednesday evening and I checked it Thursday evening(yesterday) and it was dry enough to bale still in the windrow. We have had very low humidities here for two days....pretty cool.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

So far we have had timely rains, and the crops are looking great. After a 2" dandy last Saturday, we dropped the last of our first crop, baled hard Tuesday and Wednesday, finished the last little bit at 11:43 a.m. yesterday, got all bales in the barns at 1 p.m. First crop was in the books. Exhausted, relieved, thankful, all the feelings of gift-er-done !!!!!! At 3 o'clock the skies turned black and we were pounded for about 45 minutes with 1 1/2" . Slept great last night.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Same boat as r82230 here in Mid-Michigan, 1.2" since May, OG fields are super-crunchy, not holding out a lot of hope for second or third cut unless we get a big turnaround.


----------

